# long distance casting



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

Can anyone here offer some advice on a good spinning rod for casting 1.5oz - 2.0 oz. chuggers and poppers for hybrids. I am looking to cast about 120 yards, I have seen other guys casting chuggers and poppers out to the edge of a wingwall below the locks whereas they are quickly snapped up by large hybrids.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanks guys.
......Willy


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

if you can cast 120 yards your my hero. 360 feet is a long way...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

120 yards is a VERY long cast. At that distance, casting skill is far more important that having the right rod. It is going to be even more difficult to find a rod that will cast that distance with only 1.5  2oz. I would suggest bumping the lure weight range up to 3oz, and going with an 11+ rod rated from 1-4oz and using 20-30lb braid. Beyond that, the rod will be dictated by your price range (surf rods can get very expensive). 

Im a big fan of Conoflex rods, and I have a Nevada that is rated from 1-3oz, and if you want to stick with 1.5-2oz this rod could cast probably cast 2oz 120 yards (just not by me). On the high end, you can look at the Century, Zziplex, Conoflex, CTS, AFAW, St.Croix Legend, and a host of JDM surf rods. Just a word of warning, while these rods are capable of great distances, some can be difficult to fully load. Casting them all day can be exhausting, and if your timing is not perfect, they can be down right painful.

If you can bump the lure range up, I would suggest taking a hard look at the Breakaway LDX. I have three of these rods, they are easy to cast, relatively inexpensive, and capable of great distances with 3oz. However, unless you have long gorilla arms, the reel seat placement is a pain.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Launcher time!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Launcher time!


Amen My kind of fishin'.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, launchers should be illegalone guy using a launcher throws the entire casting/retrieval rhythm off for the entire group. Besides, Big fish like BIG baits, and NOTHING beats a huge hybrid nailing a topwater 100 yards outNOTHING!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, you put the topwater bait behind the launcher!  


"You see that?"

"OVER THERE! BY THE OTHER BANK!" 


zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzSPLOOOOOOOOSH.


[YOUTUBE]i1yMRVJkOZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Wiperwilly said:


> Can anyone here offer some advice on a good spinning rod for casting 1.5oz - 2.0 oz. chuggers and poppers for hybrids. I am looking to cast about 120 yards, I have seen other guys casting chuggers and poppers out to the edge of a wingwall below the locks whereas they are quickly snapped up by large hybrids.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks guys.
> ......Willy


Sent you a P.M.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster said:


> LOL, launchers should be illegalone guy using a launcher throws the entire casting/retrieval rhythm off for the entire group. Besides, Big fish like BIG baits, and NOTHING beats a huge hybrid nailing a topwater 100 yards outNOTHING!


If you have that big of a group trying to fish, the rythym will be interrupted anyway. Just so happens that Launchers are very effective where I fish and you don't need to toss them 100yds all the time. We use live Shad and Mooneyes under them in the boils 30 ft out. Besides, that one guy throwin that launcher just may have what they want


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

well said davo


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave, you ever get the meat hunters comin' in up there and tanglin' everybody up?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Once again, please excuse my ignorance. What is a launcher? Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Once again, please excuse my ignorance. What is a launcher? Does anyone have a picture?


Glad you was the first to ask the question. I got reading this thread and all I gotta say is damn,I'd be wore out chucking those kinds of lures all day long. Yeah if anyone has a picture of a launcher that'd be great because there's atleast two of us that have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A Launcher is a weighted float used to help with casting distance. The one in the pics is 2 1/4 oz. Also used with live bait. to the left in the first pic. A better shot of it rigged with a shad


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> A Launcher is a weighted float used to help with casting distance. The one in the pics is 2 1/4 oz. Also used with live bait. to the left in the first pic. A better shot of it rigged with a shad


Do you guys order direct from texas, that is what me and some buddies do is order them from flex coat and get a box and split them up.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Some of the guys do , but we have a bait shop that sells them for $3.00


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> If you have that big of a group trying to fish, the rythym will be interrupted anyway. Just so happens that Launchers are very effective where I fish and you don't need to toss them 100yds all the time. We use live Shad and Mooneyes under them in the boils 30 ft out. Besides, that one guy throwin that launcher just may have what they want


Now all you guys throwing for wipers at Greenup make sense to me. I wondered what you guys were up to/how it worked when I casted for smallies downstream. I need to try that out downriver (Meldahl or Cannelton). Looks like fun.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Wiperwilly said:


> Can anyone here offer some advice on a good spinning rod for casting 1.5oz - 2.0 oz. chuggers and poppers for hybrids. I am looking to cast about 120 yards, I have seen other guys casting chuggers and poppers out to the edge of a wingwall below the locks whereas they are quickly snapped up by large hybrids.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks guys.
> ......Willy


 Sent another pm. Thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Cattin' Around said:


> Now all you guys throwing for wipers at Greenup make sense to me. I wondered what you guys were up to/how it worked when I casted for smallies downstream. I need to try that out downriver (Meldahl or Cannelton). Looks like fun.


C'mon back to Greenup. We'll make room for ya!


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Im in the process of setting up a couple rods n reels for the long casting, using 10ft rods with abu bcx6600 with all the breaks taken out, in my yard i can get 100yds with 30lb mono 2oz wght, I have never used braid or floro, would this give me some more distance, or is it worth the money to use them. Sorry, not hijackin the thread just addin a few more questions. Shawn


----------



## ShovelheadC (Feb 1, 2011)

good Info!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

zippododa,

I would just stick with what you are using. 100 yards with 30LB mono and 2oz is an amazing cast, and much better than I have ever been able to achieve! I&#8217;m surprised that 100 yards of 30LB mono will even fit on a 6600 BCX. If you really need more distance, I would just suggest dropping down to 20LB mono and a 40LB shock leader.

In general, mono or fluro will cast farther than braid of the same diameter (not sure how to compare mono to fluro with respect to distance). That is, 6LB mono will cast farther than 20LB Power Pro (same diameter). It has been my experience that mono of even significantly larger diameter will cast farther than braid (for example, 12LB mono still casts farther than 20LB braid). This is because mono/fluro is stiffer&#8230;.the difference between throwing an uncooked piece of spaghetti like a spear, and trying to throw one that is cooked in the same manner&#8230;.not sure that makes any sense, but it is early.

However, since there is such a significant difference in the diameter to strength ratio, there are several advantages to using braid. Line capacity becomes a factor when going with mono, and to be able to take full advantage of mono you are probably going have to use a shock leader (not really necessary if you use 30LB braid with 3oz and under lures).


I know you didn&#8217;t ask, but this is free anyway:

Baitcasters will cast farther than spinning reels, but spinning reels offer a lot of advantages when throwing lures. One of the biggest benefits to using spinning reels is gear ratio. With the slower gear ratios of baitcasters, it can take a lot of time to bring a lure in after a 100 yd cast (where I fish, the last 50 yards is dead water anyway). Also, spinning reels are simply easier to use, and this is very significant when making up to 1000 casts a day. I use baitcasters (non-levelwind) with mono and a shock leader when bait fishing for maximum distance, but choose spinning reels and braid when throwing lures.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was under the impression braid casts further than mono... for the same reason you mentioned but for opposite logic. The weight of the lure is what pulling line through the air...the more resistance that weight meets, the less distance it travels.

Braid offers the least resistance. I'm not arguing, just explaining what I thought to be true. I'll be the first to admit I don't have experience distance casting either beyond 100 yards. 


I think the best line for distance is going to be the thinnest, limpest line you can find, regardless of what it is made of.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

From my experience and research, the thinnest line offers the least resistance, but stiffness is also part of the equation. When comparing braid and mono of the same diameter, mono will cast further because of the stiffness. When comparing braid and mono of the same line strength, braid will cast farther because of its low diameter to strength. I think that the stiffness part of the equation is the driving force behind tropical fly lines as well?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Yet another thing to consider is the surface finish of the line. Braid has some roughness to it by it's nature, but mono and flouro are smooth. I think that recent braids have coatings to help slip them through the guides, but if you've heard braid being ripped off the spool by a big fish (and it is a fantastic sound  ) it still makes quite a bit more noise than mono.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I am with Fallen, braid in my experiance for distance casting on a spinning reel is the best and I have thrown a surf rod hybrid fishing and a shorter 8'6" rod for hybrid fishing tail waters of dams for hybrids. You can experiment with braid and mono, spool up some braid of choice and mono on another spool and compare. I would say the braid will go further. I have fished next to people using mono, and I was using braid, we were not fishing on any gate openings of a dam but below the dam about a hundred yards or so down river using our short rods and they couldnt catch a hyrbrid, while it would be fish on for me. We were using same oz jig and shad bodies. This is just my two cents. Same also applies for the surf rod for me, while others was using mono. Just remember one thing if you put 30lb mono on and get snagged up you will have to take a half mile hike up the band to get it to break and when that happens there will be a ton of line in the water for you to snagg later while braid will break at the knot more than half of the time.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> C'mon back to Greenup. We'll make room for ya!


So I have a 10' 1-5oz and 9' .75-4ox foot surf rods. 10' needs 2.5-4 oz to really whip it, 9' has European handle and casts anything over 1.5oz pretty well. Two good reels 1) Daiwa Emcast Sport 6000, 2)old Mitchell 1180 (not the traditional-looking model,holds about 200yards of 20, 180 of 25 with the long spool. I figure I can come up with something serviceable between the reels and rods. Anything you'd recommend? Would these rods work or do I need to go 11' or more? With one of these 2-3oz launchers I figure I could throw 80 yards or so with a few practice casts. Sounds like fun, especially if the fish are on top.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> Some of the guys do , but we have a bait shop that sells them for $3.00


The Tackle Box?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Cat Bait and Tackle on SR 140 but the Tackle Box has them. Your Rods & Reels should be fine. At Greenup , you don't need to cast "Long Distance " all the time and its useless to do so until the water goes down and the "Flow" slows down. In the spring, you'll catch more within 50 yards  The long rods are most helpful in keeping your line off the top of the water to slow down your drift.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> Big Cat Bait and Tackle on SR 140 but the Tackle Box has them. Your Rods & Reels should be fine. At Greenup , you don't need to cast "Long Distance " all the time and its useless to do so until the water goes down and the "Flow" slows down. In the spring, you'll catch more within 50 yards  The long rods are most helpful in keeping your line off the top of the water to slow down your drift.


Sounds like I won't need launchers until Summer. A buddy of mine used to swear by taking muskie-sized Zara Spooks, drilling them open, loading them with some bb's, soldering them back, and throwing those with a fast retrieve. Never tried it, but he had good luck doing the same kind of thing as mentioned here, albeit retrieving instead of drifting.

Thanks for all the good info. This sounds way too fun to pass up. I'll try putting it to use at either Greenup, Meldahl, or Cannelton. Seems like I'd need the distance at Meldahl more than Greenup.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Cattin' Around said:


> Sounds like I won't need launchers until Summer. A buddy of mine used to swear by taking muskie-sized Zara Spooks, drilling them open, loading them with some bb's, soldering them back, and throwing those with a fast retrieve. Never tried it, but he had good luck doing the same kind of thing as mentioned here, albeit retrieving instead of drifting.
> 
> Thanks for all the good info. This sounds way too fun to pass up. I'll try putting it to use at either Greenup, Meldahl, or Cannelton. Seems like I'd need the distance at Meldahl more than Greenup.


Scratch meldahl of the list for a few years, you will be throwing the long rod on the beach. Which is shallow and no structure there anywhere just a few chunk rock and gravel and sand. I say your better bet would be greenup or cannelton, or markland. Hate see someone waste there time and gas to come up there and not get nothing.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

burt said:


> Scratch meldahl of the list for a few years, you will be throwing the long rod on the beach. Which is shallow and no structure there anywhere just a few chunk rock and gravel and sand. I say your better bet would be greenup or cannelton, or markland. Hate see someone waste there time and gas to come up there and not get nothing.


Forgot about that. Either way it wouldn't be far, I grew up in Campbell Co., and visit there often. Looks like I'll just go fishing for smallies and crappie when I'm in the neighborhood. Always have good luck with those. But I'm definitely hitting Cannelton, McAlpine, or Greenup. Anyone tried Robert C. Byrd from the OH side? I didn't have any luck throwing soft swimbaits last year w/o launchers, but a few of the locals said when its good its GREAT.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I may get an Indiana fishing license and fish Markland this year. It looks like it's my closest option. Any tips there.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Ajax said:


> I may get an Indiana fishing license and fish Markland this year. It looks like it's my closest option. Any tips there.


You might consider a KY license; then you'll have access to some decent lakes and streams in NKY in addition to the Ohio R west of Cincy. I live in Indiana now and there just aren't as many quality streams and small lakes here. Lots of ag runoff screws things up. Your call though.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> A Launcher is a weighted float used to help with casting distance. The one in the pics is 2 1/4 oz. Also used with live bait. to the left in the first pic. A better shot of it rigged with a shad


You use a casting net for bait? I've got a larger diameter one, but am thinking a smaller, 3.5 ' diameter would be better, especially near the dam.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, a cast net or a dip net


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Cattin' Around said:


> You might consider a KY license; then you'll have access to some decent lakes and streams in NKY in addition to the Ohio R west of Cincy. I live in Indiana now and there just aren't as many quality streams and small lakes here. Lots of ag runoff screws things up. Your call though.


I live in Northern Kentucky so that is a given. I think I will get all three licenses this year. If anybody ever wants to come down I know some great creeks and rivers down south.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

Ajax said:


> I live in Northern Kentucky so that is a given. I think I will get all three licenses this year. If anybody ever wants to come down I know some great creeks and rivers down south.


You fish Eagle Creek much? I used to work for the KY State Nature Preserves doing aquatic work; Eagle looked decent. I've been on most of the good creeks and rivers in KY. Lots of good ones in Central KY.


----------

